# Problem with tobacco storage.



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

I buy tobacco every month and store it. I have been storing it for years. I also trade
with it. Where I live every once in a while someone will stop by and trade for a ounce or so.
I have been trading for everything from eggs to canned green beans on a regular basis.
I use the older stuff up first and the problem isn't the tobacco but the papers I put in storage a
few years back. I got two complaints that the glue on the papers don't hold. I store the tobacco in
fruit jars and I buy my papers by the box name brand -bugler- and store them in jars also.
So I pulled some of the older papers out and rolled one up sure enough the glue doesn't
hold very well. Now what? I never thought about the papers going bad.


Buy the way if your thinking about storing tobacco in canning jars it works great stays
fresh for years. Down here it's not uncommon to see people roll there own. 

If your tobacco does ever get a little dry cut a small piece of apple and put that in with it
that will fix the problem.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

With papers, (been a long term roll your own smoker) 

Give the elcheapo ones a try for long storage, they are a thicker paper, and I stumbled across a packet I bought 10 years ago and were still OK...

Moisture is a extreme enemy with papers, on a humid day I have lost a entire supply... So maybe with including a moisture absorber in the jar maybe a wise thought... And do a "test"... Get 5 packets of each branded papers and you know what to do Lol

Option 2, a pipe, you can get cheap "weed pipes" from most places, and will store well 

I hope your purchasing filters too, old tobacco gets harsh with age, (less so with storage) just another option...

I wish I had someone that "grows and cures their own" near by...


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

pheniox17 said:


> With papers, (been a long term roll your own smoker)
> 
> Give the elcheapo ones a try for long storage, they are a thicker paper, and I stumbled across a packet I bought 10 years ago and were still OK...
> 
> ...


 I have some that's about two years old stored in a canning jar and it's not harsh stays nice and moist


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Been 10 years since I have done any buckskinning & last year was going threw my gear. Top papers were still good but Buglars weren't.

Adding apple to dry tobacco gives it an apple taste. Instead put the tobacco in a colander, drizzle water, & mix it up about every two hours. If not moist enough after 10 hours drizzle more water & continue mixing every two hours.

Arthritis in my hands won't let me readily hand roll anymore so now I use an electric machine & filtered tubes.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

I don't know anything about this topic but I agree that a few cheap pipes would be the long term solution for this problem. 

Another thought, can you make your own adhesive for this? Or possibly use a glue stick?


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

I use to grow & process my own tobacco. After picking it needs hung & dried 100% or it will mold. But to shred it it needs moisture & colander was an effective way of doing it. Shredding dry tobacco it just turns into powder. But after shredding have to dry it out again for storage.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Bugler papers are junk when they are new. The fix is easy - Zigzag.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Is there a substitute for rolling papers? Maybe some common type of leaf? I have heard of people using very thin paper like the type kids use to trace things in art class. What about cigar wraps, do they use glue?


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Arklatex said:


> Is there a substitute for rolling papers? Maybe some common type of leaf? I have heard of people using very thin paper like the type kids use to trace things in art class. What about cigar wraps, do they use glue?


Cigar glue is made from pectin. Here are some alternatives.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

There is a rice paper that doesn't use glue. Don't know how good it works, price, name, or where to purchase it.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Cheap alternative is a paper glue stick.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

hawgrider said:


> Cigar glue is made from pectin. Here are some alternatives.


Now that's what I'm talking about! Would that work for rolling papers too?

I just googled this: http://www.rollingpaperdepot.com/Juicy-Rolling-Glue


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

HuntingHawk said:


> There is a rice paper that doesn't use glue. Don't know how good it works, price, name, or where to purchase it.


Club brand rolling papers don't use glue. The trick to using those is you carefully rip the edge of the paper off by hand. Roll then lick and the fibers of the rice paper will bind the paper together long enough to smoke. But will come undone easily.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Arklatex said:


> Now that's what I'm talking about! Would that work for rolling papers too?
> 
> I just googled this: Juicy Rolling Glue


Corn husks.


----------



## Sharkbait (Feb 9, 2014)

I use ez-wider's stored in ziplock bags with a desiccant pack added.

Oldest ones i've tested/used has been about 3,maybe 4 years old with no issues with the glue.

My tobacco,I buy the pipe tobacco in the one pound bags and just keep it sealed in there.However since my wife and I still smoke (we use a rolling machine with filter tubes as well),so what reserve in tobacco we have gets rotated when we buy new (oldest to the front,new in the back).


----------



## Sharkbait (Feb 9, 2014)

Old style hardwood smoking pipes (like Grandpa used,not talking about the little metal bowl type pipes) is another good option if you have tobacco,but no papers.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

HuntingHawk said:


> Cheap alternative is a paper glue stick.


Personally I wouldn't use a glue stick. Chemicals can change properties when burned.



> Polyethylene glycol in glue sticks provides a binding component to the product. Also, it helps lubricate and keep the product moist, keeping the glue viscous and easy to squeeze out of a bottle. This ingredient also gets mixed in laxatives and used for other medical purposes. Although non-toxic, if the individual has an allergy to it he could experience a variety of discomforts. Among them include nausea, bloating and cramping. If someone has a more significant allergy to polyethylene glycol, he could also develop rashes
> Glue Stick Ingredients | eHow


----------



## Sharkbait (Feb 9, 2014)

hawgrider said:


> Personally I wouldn't use a glue stick. Chemicals can change properties when burned.


Agreed-if needed badly enough,a little honey along the edge will do the job too and gives a little sweet flavor to your cig.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Sharkbait said:


> Old style hardwood smoking pipes (like Grandpa used,not talking about the little metal bowl type pipes) is another good option if you have tobacco,but no papers.


Brior wood burl corn cob meerschaum


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

We have a few pipes packed away somewhere.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

MrsInor said:


> We have a few pipes packed away somewhere.


Plus, I have enough walnut burl in my wood shop to make pipes and pens until hell freezes over.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

hawgrider, how do those Monsanto corn husks taste?


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

HuntingHawk said:


> hawgrider, how do those Monsanto corn husks taste?


I don't use them. I was asked what an alternative was.
You tell me how any store bought veggies taste?
Besides if I was totally worried about my health would I be smoking? Lmao!


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

Cool. If you have time, I would like to hear more about the trading aspect.


----------



## Sharkbait (Feb 9, 2014)

tinkerhell said:


> Cool. If you have time, I would like to hear more about the trading aspect.


I don't think that there will be a trading aspect,lol,as most on this thread are smokers and I know i'm not getting rid of any that I have stored (it doesn't grow well in my region) and i'll bet most smokers would agree to holding onto their stash as well.

However,during a shtf event,i'd think tobacco and cigs will worth more than gold to the unprepared,just like alcohol.So whether a smoker or not,having some for barter material would be a great item to stock for trading.

Depending on what type of shtf event that happened,would dictate how long it would be,personally,before I would start bartering and even then I would start out only bartering with locals I know in my rural area.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

Thanks, that makes sense. OP said he trades on a regular basis, his situation must be unique. I would love to hear about someday.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

tinkerhell said:


> Thanks, that makes sense. OP said he trades on a regular basis, his situation must be unique. I would love to hear about someday.


For a non smoker with a stock of tobacco trade could be quite profitable. Its profitable now let alone if shtf


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

does anyone store chew! I chew a couple tins a week, but I want to keep some in storage for barter and personal use! it doesnt freeze well, it getts really dry in the freezer, even when sealed!


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Are you storing them vacuum sealed in those jars?

If not, it might help to use a food saver that vacuum seals the jars, can't imagine it would do anything but help.


----------

